# Where To Get Mutiplex



## Nickricebass (Aug 22, 2012)

where is the best place to get high quality multiplex?
I have been looking at the local stores, but the quality doesnt seem to be there. online the shipping is rather high. where do you guys get yours?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

PLY WOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








try ebay


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Try local custom cabinet shops. They usually use good stuff and their offcuts are usually free to very cheap.

Barring that, you could try Simple Shot- lots of variety on color and top quality.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Nickricebass said:


> where is the best place to get high quality multiplex?


In Germany. Everywhere else it's plywood.









Here's one US source for Baltic Birch.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=846&filter=baltic%20birch%20plywood


----------



## Nickricebass (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for your help with PLYWOOD info.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Nickricebass said:


> where is the best place to get high quality multiplex?
> I have been looking at the local stores, but the quality doesnt seem to be there. online the shipping is rather high. where do you guys get yours?


This guy sells some interesting material too. hehe.....

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/diy-blanks


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Take a look at my post on this:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17856-all-about-plywood/


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

There are many grades of plywood... ask for baltic birch.
I get mine from art / craft supply stores.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Try a boat builder and ask for Gaboon or Okoume Marine Ply. This is pretty much the best quality you can get with the exception of some speciality aircraft grades.


----------

